# Pregnant or Not? Need some advice please!!



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Personally I think she looks pregnant. Their teats dont sag initially, and to me they look pretty big. She's only 44 days or so at this point. If you have the ability to get an X-ray I would do so maybe next week to confirm it and to get a pup count so you are more prepared. Also, you maybe able to feel movement. You want to feed her in the whelping box and make it a positive place. You don't want her having pups in your bed! Some dogs do vomit when they are pregnant. Make sure you also have all the supplies needed for whelping. Good luck!

And yes an in heat female can drive another dog into heat early!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

She looks pregnant to me .. I would start increasing her food intake - she especially needs additional food the last few weeks and even more when she starts nursing.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

and of course you also waited for both dogs to get all of their clearances, heart, hips, elbow, and eyes and finish their titles right????


----------



## Belinda&Abby (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks so much for all the advice. Both are KUSA registered and had all the check ups they needed to have. We have been planing this for almost 5 years! They are our four leg children and wouldn't do anything to harm them. We bought both of them from breeders with good bloodlines and a few champion show dogs. I am not going to sell my puppies. We have been planning to breed for the SAGA ( South African Guide Dog Association ) so they need to be cleared before qualifying to breed for SAGA. Once the pups are born they will go for regular check ups and when they are old enough they will do the test to see if they meet all the standards of SAGA. 

We used to live in JHB and we moved and the vet in this town is not very helpful. And the whole going on her cycle a month earlier caught us off guard! Didn't think it was possible for another female on heat to make her go on heat. 

She has access to dry food all day but will start giving her chicken and rice in the morning aswell. We also started to mix some puppy pellets with her normal adult food.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and congratulations, it look like your little girl is pregnant. When you calculate the due date, it is 63 days from date of ovulation, not breeding. They usually ovulate about 2 - 4 day prior to breeding. I would start looking for puppies around the week of September 16. She probably won't go that early but it is a good idea to start watching more closely that week and don't leave her alone. 
I agree that you should start getting her used to the whelping box by feeding her in there and sitting in there with her a couple of times a day. 
It looks like it is time to start getting ready for puppies. Good Luck


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Not all that surprising that her cycle changed. Human beings do the same thing. In an office, quite often the women will have their TOM at the same time. I don't know why, but I've had it happen to me.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

GinnyinPA said:


> Not all that surprising that her cycle changed. Human beings do the same thing. In an office, quite often the women will have their TOM at the same time. I don't know why, but I've had it happen to me.


Happens to me a lot, too.

We all synch up for some reason within days of eachother. :no:


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not really sure what's considered a responsible breeding in South Africa, but in the US, what you're describing would not be considered a responsible breeding. Maybe there's more to the story, but right now, it seems like you put two dogs together without real consideration for the health, structure, and temperament of the offspring, and you haven't yet gone to a vet, even though Abby is showing some strange symptoms.

As far as the direct questions you're asking, you really need to take Abby to a vet. There are several conditions related to pregnancy hormones that can become very serious very quickly. Only a vet can tell you if she's pregnant, not an internet forum, and only a vet can help you head off any potential complications or health threats to this dog.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

tippykayak said:


> I'm not really sure what the best practices are in South Africa, but in the US, this would be considered an irresponsible breeding, at least based on the info you've described so far. Maybe there's more to the story.
> 
> As far as the direct questions you're asking, you really need to take Abby to a vet. There are several conditions related to pregnancy hormones that can become very serious very quickly. Only a vet can tell you if she's pregnant, not an internet forum, and only a vet can help you head off any potential complications or health threats to this dog.


She did take her--said vet wasn't helpful so she came here for help.

Belinda/Abby--have you ever attended a whelping? If your dog gets into trouble, will you have someone to call if your vet isn't helpful? Good luck to you and your girl.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

OutWest said:


> She did take her--said vet wasn't helpful so she came here for help.
> 
> Belinda/Abby--have you ever attended a whelping? If your dog gets into trouble, will you have someone to call if your vet isn't helpful? Good luck to you and your girl.


Thanks. I had missed that line on the first read-through.

Is there no mentor or Golden person involved here?


----------



## Belinda&Abby (Sep 4, 2012)

I did take her to a vet 2 days ago. I live in a very small town. We only have 1 vet. The nearest other vet is in Pretoria about 3 hours away from us. I don't think its save to drive that far if she is pregnant and about 2 weeks from delivery. We had a dutchound who gave birth and we assisted her. She had 7 healthy pups with no complications. The vet in town said if we have any complications we can contact him at any time. He just couldn't tell me if she is pregnant or having a false pregnancy. So far its looking real to me after all the information i got from some people. Its always better to get some advise from people who had experience. And i am better save than sorry. I believe in that you should rather ask stupid questions than make a mess of things. So i am very sorry that you think i am not a responsible breeder.

My husband did phoned our vet we had in JHB and he said there is no need to stress that much! He told him that if her body wasn't ready she would not have had her cycle and that the chances of a false pregnancy is very low cause she had 2 normal cycles without having a false pregnancy. He also told him i must keep an eye on her and give her a boiled egg everyday.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

She looks pregnant to me...good luck! Fortunately Goldens usually whelp easily.....


----------



## Belinda&Abby (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Everyone

So Abby had her litter on the 20 Sept. We have 10 beautiful little goldies.

She started hard labor on the 19 Sept at 20:45. A hour went by and no puppy. And just as the second hour passed and my husband already on the phone with the vet to take her in puppy 1 made her arrival. A cute little girl. 30 Min another girl was born. And so it went on.

Unfortunately puppy no 4 passed away inside mommy. This pup was all black. The vet said he was tangled with puppy 3 and must have passed away 3 to 4 days before Abby went in labor. Puppy 3 is also a bit smaller than all the other pups and the vet advised us to bottle feed him 4 times a day just to gain that extra weight. He is drinking from mom but she said its just to be save. We also lost a little girl. The sac broke before she was born and she drowned before the vet could get her out. The rest went all smooth and the last puppy was born 5 o`clock the morning of the 20 Sept. 

Abby is doing very well and the puppies too. We have 6 Girls and 4 boys. They are just the adorable little pups i have ever seen!

Thank you all for your advise!

Lots of love 
Belinda, Abby and her pups


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Glad to hear Abby is doing well. Post pics of the pups if you can!


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Congratulations! Now the fun begins. Did she have 12 pups and lost 2? That is a pretty big litter. Happy that there are 10 healthy pups. Can't wait to see photos.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Congrats on the new pups. Lots of work ahead


----------



## Belinda&Abby (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes there where 12. All of us was a bit surprised because the vet said there is only 6 maybe 7. This was a very different pregnancy that i am used to. Abby`s temp only dropped by 0.2 and she ate 3 hours before her labor started. She was nesting but not as crazy as the small breeds i am used to. She settle into her whelping box and 4 hours later she started labor. About 4 to 5 hours after labor she ate again. There is really a big difference between small and large breeds when it comes to whelping.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

They are so precious! Wow 12! That is a lot! Glad you have 10 healthy ones! Can't wait to see them get bigger!


----------



## Belinda&Abby (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you. They have already stolen my heart. I think my daughters and me are going to cry rivers when they have to go to new homes!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Congrats on the beautiful babies!!! What a good Momma!!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Good work Momma!! Beautiful puppies


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh so very exciting at what age does SAGA test the pups? Will they only take those that qualify and then you place the rest with families? I know each school seems to do it differently. Our 4-H club works with several and our kids do puppy raising.


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

*.....*

...momma... 
I can imagine how worried you we're when the first problem occurred! I am so glad that you were able to get her to a vet for assistance... I know that you have raised smaller breed pups, but get ready for ten larger puppies! I appreciate you working so hard to make this " oops" into the most positive situation you can! There are great people with advice here... Continue to let everyone know how everyone is doing!


----------



## Belinda&Abby (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi 

Just an update on Abby and puppies. They are all doing so great! Getting so big. All of them are walking around making cute little barks and growls. Eyes are open now and they are just too cute! Mommy tummy was red and scratched but i took her and pups to the vet about a week ago to get a check up and let the vet trim the pups nails. Next week we are going for another check up to see how mommy's tummy are doing. It looks much better now after the trimming of their nails. I'm posting some pics of the pups.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for the puppy fix this morning! They are indeed beautiful!


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, they are getting so big and they are so cute. I bet your girls are having a great time with them.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

so so cute!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

adorable! Thanks for sharing. I love the pup laying like a frog, Bentley does that too and it makes me smile


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Congratulations! Thank you for sharing the pics. The pups are beautiful.


----------



## Belinda&Abby (Sep 4, 2012)

My girls is just in love with them. Katelynne my oldest already gave them all names of her own. Just 5 more weeks with us then they off to puppy training:no:. Its so hot at the moment in South Africa. Today was 37c outside. I had to move the blankets so they can lay on the tiles. I have a fan on them during the day just to cool them off a bit. I`m a little bit scared to put the air-con on. I do not want them to get too cold. Its a big joy to see them grow up! Its going to be so sad to see them go, but its for a good cause and i know for sure they will get good homes and a friend for life!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the pics--beautiful puppies!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mom and her babies are so beautiful, they're getting big so fast. 

Congratulations!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the update! They are looking so cute! The real fun will soon begin!


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

My daughter got a 6 year old from a breeder, we was told she was fix, but she is not and now is pregnant, we live in the country no close neighbors, Im not sure when she got pregnant took her to vet but the vet is in a very small town and guessed she was maybe 1/2 way, she has had 6 litters before and I'm very worry that with her age and number of litter wI'll be to hard on her and puppies, plus not knowing how far along she is makes me very worried, the vet thinks she will be fine, she is very healthy, is there anyway of guessing how far she is, she has acted normal has ate the same, a little lazy but not much, her belly is big and hard,


----------

